# A little snow in SE Alaska



## wellnermp (Dec 15, 2009)

Not enough to plow just yet, but we've had a few dustings like this over the past couple weeks. I work up in Nome where it's been full on winter for about a month and highs are now hovering around 10 above. I'll try to get some pics up there as well....


----------



## DJC (Jun 29, 2003)

Great picture!!! That is one place I would like to go before I die...


----------



## muffy189 (Jan 26, 2011)

that is a sweet picture i would love to see that myself


----------



## wellnermp (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks for the comments guys. Got a little more snow yesterday, especially up above town, so we went out and messed around cutting some firewood. This is one of the rounds I cut out of a yellow cedar about 2/3 of the way to the top. That's a 28" bar. The other pic is of the inside of my "bush rig" up here in Nome. Apparently it blew hard enough to pack some snow in the cab for me.


----------

